# Tax Question (Social Security Number or EIN)????



## AJUSA (Mar 4, 2017)

In Nevada State a State Business License (Corporation or LLC Filing) is required for Uber as a driver.
Uber classifies its drivers as “independent contractors”. Every year, Uber must file by law IRS Form 1099-MISC and/or 1099-K with the IRS and my state tax agency reporting how much Uber paid me. This applies if I was paid over $600 during the year from Uber.


1. If I organize as a Limited Liability Company - (as a S LLC)

Does Uber report on IRS Form 1099-MISC and/or 1099-K to the IRS me as an Uber driver any income made over $600 either my Social Security Number or EIN (Employer Identification Number) Number?


2. If I organize as a Limited Liability Company - (as a C LCC)

Does Uber report on IRS Form 1099-MISC and/or 1099-K to the IRS me as an Uber driver any income made over $600 either my Social Security Number or EIN (Employer Identification Number) Number?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber will use your SSN and report every penny they charged the pax as your gross income, not just dollars above $600. And not net dollars.

Gross dollars. In that they report you received Ubers share in the 1099K, you then have to deduct Uber's share as an expense.

Uber does not hire LLC's as drivers for the X platform, just individuals with a SSN.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Uber will use your SSN and report every penny they charged the pax as your gross income, not just dollars above $600. And not net dollars.
> 
> Gross dollars. In that they report you received Ubers share in the 1099K, you then have to deduct Uber's share as an expense.
> 
> Uber does not hire LLC's as drivers for the X platform, just individuals with a SSN.


If you go to vault.uber.com you can change your tax classification to whatever you like. Even Uber x drivers. At least it looks like you can...I haven't actually tried it.



AJUSA said:


> In Nevada State a State Business License (Corporation or LLC Filing) is required for Uber as a driver.
> Uber classifies its drivers as "independent contractors". Every year, Uber must file by law IRS Form 1099-MISC and/or 1099-K with the IRS and my state tax agency reporting how much Uber paid me. This applies if I was paid over $600 during the year from Uber.
> 
> 1. If I organize as a Limited Liability Company - (as a S LLC)
> ...


LLC taxed as s or c corp - Uber should code 1099's to EIN


----------



## AJUSA (Mar 4, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> If you go to vault.uber you can change your tax classification to whatever you like. Even Uber x drivers. At least it looks like you can...I haven't actually tried it.
> 
> LLC taxed as s or c corp - Uber should code 1099's to EIN


Thanks.


----------



## DCYTT2 (Feb 23, 2019)

LAuberX said:


> Uber will use your SSN and report every penny they charged the pax as your gross income, not just dollars above $600. And not net dollars.
> 
> Gross dollars. In that they report you received Ubers share in the 1099K, you then have to deduct Uber's share as an expense.
> 
> Uber does not hire LLC's as drivers for the X platform, just individuals with a SSN.


this is false. Uber gives you the option of providing a EIN. if you provide EIN, the 1099k will display your EIN and business name and not your social and legal name. that's what's reported to irs


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

If businesses pay money to a corporation ( there are a few exceptions, attorneys in a corp is one ) 1099's are not required by the IRS. LLC's taxed as C corps or S corps are included in this rule. Pass thru LLCs are not. Also, just because a 1099 is not required in some instances a business may send one anyway. There is no rule that states they can't. 
You can organize your business anyway you want under the tax code, Uber/lyft can not control that.


----------



## natron123 (Feb 26, 2019)

Can I have my wife own the car I drive?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

natron123 said:


> Can I have my wife own the car I drive?


Yes, but you have to be filing jointly


----------



## natron123 (Feb 26, 2019)

I’ve had a stroke and just wondering how to make it so I can write off the expenses


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

natron123 said:


> I've had a stroke and just wondering how to make it so I can write off the expenses


Are you asking about medical expenses?


----------



## natron123 (Feb 26, 2019)

Car expenses


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

The best way to deduct car expenses is on schedule c using the mileage method for most ride-share drivers


----------



## natron123 (Feb 26, 2019)

But the person at the SSA said they only takes your groce wages


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

natron123 said:


> But the person at the SSA said they only takes your groce wages


Why would you ask the SSA about your vehicle expenses?


----------



## natron123 (Feb 26, 2019)

I was under the understanding that Uber gave SSA your gross pay every month?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

natron123 said:


> I was under the understanding that Uber gave SSA your gross pay every month?


I've never heard that before. Where did you get that information?


----------



## natron123 (Feb 26, 2019)

At the SSA


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

natron123 said:


> At the SSA


Well that explains it, I would suggest getting your tax advice from a tax pro and not the SSA! ?


----------

